# Blocking Thread Titles



## irw (5 Jan 2017)

Hi,
I'm really fed up of seeing 'RIP ...' in the cafe relating to "famous" people. I like to think positively, and if I want to read some dreary news about people I don't know dieing, I'll look at the local rag...Is there a way to 'block' threads with certain words in the headings please? Or, maybe there could be a 'graveyard' sub-forum?!

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2017)

I agree.
Graveyard sub forum please.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2017)

Fortunately or unfortunately people like to discuss their personal feelings about someone who has passed and for whom they had a particular affection for or had an association with. Most would say it has nothing to do with thinking positively or otherwise. Just a place where they can channel their grief and pay tribute.

If there was to be a sub forum perhaps it could be 'Obituaries'.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2017)

irw said:


> Hi,
> I'm really fed up of seeing 'RIP ...' in the cafe relating to "famous" people. I like to think positively, and if I want to read some dreary news about people I don't know dieing, I'll look at the local rag...Is there a way to 'block' threads with certain words in the headings please? Or, maybe there could be a 'graveyard' sub-forum?!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



grow up.

After all what is a forum?


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2017)

you dont have to click.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2017)

R.I.P. thread titles.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2017)

So, we should jack the R.I.P.pers?


----------



## Markymark (5 Jan 2017)

If only there was a way not to read threads. Sadly, we're all forced to click on and read every thread else our pants drawer explodes. THERE MUST BE A BETTER WAY. 

Disgusted of Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2017)

R.I.P. the R.I.P.'s?


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2017)

I'm feeling an almost overwhelming urge to put R.I.P. in the title of every thread I start...


----------



## irw (6 Jan 2017)

Fair enough to those who do like to see these particular posts, but disregarding the content, the wider question was 'is there a way to block threads from view based on the content of the title'?

I never meant about blocking these posts completely from the forum, so I'm sorry if it came across this way, it's just that I'd like to be able to filter some things out on a 'keyword' basis if you will, in the same way that some people exclude entire sub-forums from VNP, or put particular users on ignore!


----------



## snorri (6 Jan 2017)

RIP only used to be used in connection with the deaths of people of a particular religious persuasion. 
Now it seems to be dished out to every Tom, Dick and Sally.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2017)

A number of years ago I asked Shaun if it would be possible to hide threads if one had established that they were of no interest. At first he didn't think it would be possible, but he found a plugin that provides that function. I use it all the time. (Ignore Thread in Thread Tools, above right)

It might be possible to do something like that in the future for threads containing certain words/phrases but for now you could simply use Ignore Thread on the R.I.P. threads as soon as you spot them.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> A number of years ago I asked Shaun if it would be possible to hide threads if one had established that they were of no interest. At first he didn't think it would be possible, but he found a plugin that provides that function. I use it all the time. (Ignore Thread in Thread Tools, above right)
> 
> It might be possible to do something like that in the future for threads containing certain words/phrases but for now you could simply use Ignore Thread on the R.I.P. threads as soon as you spot them.



A thread about ignoring threads is of no interest to me so I've just ignored it.


----------



## Alex H (7 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> A number of years ago I asked Shaun if it would be possible to hide threads if one had established that they were of no interest. At first he didn't think it would be possible, but he found a plugin that provides that function. I use it all the time. (Ignore Thread in Thread Tools, above right)



True, but you have to be in the thread to use it.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2017)

Also there would have to be a strict convention to the format or the filter wouldn't work, RIP, R.I.P & R.I.P. would be different filters, you'd have to be careful also as you could block threads like 'bottom bracket thread stRIPped'. What if they OP didn't put RIP, R.I.P or R.I.P. in the title would you give the OP a 2 day ban for not following the convention? Isn't it just easier to have some self control & not open the thread in the first place.


----------



## winjim (7 Jan 2017)

You might run into trouble blocking keywords in thread titles. What if you wanted to discuss a rip in your tyre? A better way might be to use the thread tags.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Also there would have to be a strict convention to the format or the filter wouldn't work, RIP, R.I.P & R.I.P. would be different filters, you'd have to be careful also as you could block threads like 'bottom bracket thread stRIPped'. What if they OP didn't put RIP, R.I.P or R.I.P. in the title would you give the OP a 2 day ban for not following the convention? Isn't it just easier to have some self control & not open the thread in the first place.


There could be a bit of a problem organising a forum ride from Scunthorpe ...


----------



## PK99 (7 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> You might run into trouble blocking keywords in thread titles. What if you wanted to discuss a rip in your tyre? A better way might be to use the thread tags.



or a rip off shop


----------



## Shaun (10 Jan 2017)

A bit late to the party, but yes, (as Colin posted) click on the thread, then *Thread Tools* > *Ignore Thread*. It'll stop it appearing in the forum view and in New Posts.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2017)

Maybe if 'celebrities' stopped popping their clogs, there'd be no need to block a thread title?


----------

